# Luftblase



## TomSch (1. April 2003)

Hallo!

Weis denn jemand, wie man eine Luftblase erstellt? Ich bin blutiger Anfänger und finde dazu im ganzen Netz nicht ein einziges Tutorial dazu, selbst bei Wasser/Unterwasser nicht.

Vielen Dank an Euch,



Tom


----------



## Leola13 (1. April 2003)

wenns nur eine sein soll versuch mal :


http://www.fayfoto.com/studio/AddtlPages/demo/glassball.html


oder mit google suchen nach : photoshop sphere


----------



## Martin Schaefer (1. April 2003)

Hi,

schau auch mal hier, vielleicht bringt dich das auch weiter:
http://www.666-hellish.com/tutorial/transkugel02.htm

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Mythos007 (1. April 2003)

Meinst Du denn Luftblasen in Form von Seifenblasen ?
oder meinst du richtige Luftblasen wie z.b. bei
0² can do ?


----------



## TomSch (2. April 2003)

*mit Bildchen*

Hallo!

Vielen Dank!
Ja, ich meine Luftblasen wie unterwasser.

Ich habe im Anhang etwas wie es aussehen soll. Das Problem ist, dass ich es nicht verwenden darf (denke ich). Diese Luftblase ist mit dem Stempelwerkzeug von PhotoImpact gemacht worden. 
Ich brauche die Grafik für ein Kinder-LernProgramm. Ich habe die Hersteller der Software bereits angeschrieben - Kein Antwort.
Deswegen muss ich nun zusehen, dass ich selbst in etwa ein ähnliches Ergebnis bekomme, wie bei dieser Luftblase (nur ohne Schatten).

Ich habe auch schon selbst mich an einem Bubble versucht. Das schwierigste ist für mich dabei diesen leichten blauen Schimmer an der Aussenhaut der Blase zu erzeugen, dass dieser 
Schimmer gleichmässig, 
nicht zu weit nach innen
und nicht zu hart abgeschnitten, sondern weich verlaufend nach
innen/weiss erscheint.

Ich mache das mit einem PinselWerkzeug mit einem sehr weichen Rand. Gibt es da vielleicht eine entsprechendes Füllwerkzeug, das das besser kann?

Vielen Dank für die Tips und Hilfen an Euch!




Tom


----------



## Paralax (4. April 2003)

Da gibt es doch diverse Filter die das machen.
Ich muss mal suchen, hab auf diesem Rechner kein
PS drauf.


----------



## santos2k3 (10. April 2003)

Hi,
hab in PS mal diese Luftblase nachgemacht.
Denkzeit + Ausfuehrung = 5 Minuten
Wenn sie dir so gefaellt, erklaer ich dir gerne, wie man das macht ^^

Gruss, 
Santos


----------



## Mythos007 (10. April 2003)

wie hast du sie denn erstellt ?


----------



## santos2k3 (10. April 2003)

Also:

- neues Bild (bei mir 500*500)

- mit beliebiger Hintergrundfarbe fuellen, jenachdem was fuer eine Umgebung (bei mir #C2D7E8)

- Kreisauswahl erstellen, Umschalttaste gedrueckt halten, fuer gleiche Propertionen (bei mir 300*300)

- Verlaufswerkzeug/Radialverlauf, vordergrundfarbe etwas heller als die hintergrundfarbe (bei mir vgf: #C1D7E8 hgf: #A7C5DD)

- von der mitte bis zum rand einen radialverlauf ziehen

- neue ebene, die selektion NICHT verwerfen, mit weiss fuellen

- neue ebene, die selektion NICHT verwerfen, mit dunklerem blau fuellen (bei mir #6F9ABC)

- jetzt muss noch das innere vom weiss und vom blau geloescht werden. Dafuer einfach eine ovalselektion erstellen und, wie auf dem bild, die aeusseren raender stehen lassen. ka wie ich das erklaeren soll 

- wenn ihr jetzt nur noch das obere und untere, bzw rechte und linke teil von den beiden kreisen da stehen habt, wieder den ersten kreis selektieren. dann auf eine der beiden zerschnittenen ebenen gehen, Filter/Weichzeichnungsfiler/Gaußscher Weichzeichner und dann einen Wert von ca. 8 eingeben. Das gleiche mit der anderen Ebene.

- neue ebene, ein kleines oval erstellen und mit weiss fuellen, strg+f (damit wiederholt sich der filter, der zuletzt benutzt wurde), das oval so schieben und drehen (strg + t/enter), dass es gut aussieht. weitere glanzpunkte nach belieben zufuegen. 

- den unteren strich kann man einfach mit dem pinsel machen und wieder strg+f fuer weichzeichnen.

- wenn ihr dann alles auf eine ebene setzt (ausser der hintergrundfarbe natuerlich) und sie auf luminanz stellt, sieht das doch schon ganz ok aus. sicher, wirklich real ist das ned, aber wenn man noch ein wenig rumspielt, bekommt man schon ein sehr geiles ergebnis 

- achja... schatten nicht vergessen 

- gruss, santos

edit: sollte die ausfuehrung ok sein, meine beschreibung aber unter aller sau *g*, bitte ich darum, es ins deutsche zu uebersetzen... thx


----------



## Mythos007 (10. April 2003)

hmm - könntst du uns da vielleicht mal ein tutorial zu erstellen ?


----------



## santos2k3 (10. April 2003)

Hi,
hab mich mal an das Tutorial gemacht. Hoffe es ist einigermassen verstaendlich, wenn nicht, nachfragen oder irc: 
quakenet @ #andys|home , heisse da meistens irgendwas mit santos ^^

Erstellt ein neues Bild (500*500 Pixel) und fuellt es mit einer z.b. Wasserfarbe. Ich habe als Hintergrundfarbe #C0D7E9 benutzt.

Mit 'strg + umschalt + N' eine neue Ebene erstellen, nennt sie 'Blase'

Mit der Auswahlellipse erstellt ihr einen Kreis, mit den Maßen 300*300.

Definiert nun die Vorder- und Hintergrundfarbe, bei mir ist es vgf: #C0D7E9 hgf: #AFC6D8

Benutzt das Verlaufswerkzeug (Modus Radialverlauf) um von der Mitte bis zum Kreisrand einen Verlauf zu bekommen.







Wir brauchen 2 weitere Ebenen, die wir 'weiss' und 'blau' nennen. Die Selektion vom Kreis uebrigens NICHT aufheben, denn in die beiden Ebenen muessen jetzt noch je ein Kreis. Ebene 'weiss' mit weiss fuellen, Ebene 'blau' mit #8DA4B6 fuellen.

Mit 'strg + d' die Selektion aufheben.

In die Ebene weiss wechseln

Zieht jetzt mit der Auswahlellipse ein Oval in den Kreis und loescht das innere, so dass nur noch oben und unten, bzw rechts und links ein wenig stehen bleibt... siehe dazu das bild 






Um das die Selektion zu drehen, benutzt ihr die Option 'Auswahl/Auswahl transformieren und dreht mit gedrueckter Umschalt 90°.

Drueckt mit gehaltener strg taste in die Ebene 'Blase' um die ausgangsselektion zu bekommen.

In der Ebene 'weiss' den Gaußscher Weichzeichner mit der Staerke 8 anwenden

In der Ebene 'blau' den Gaußscher Weichzeichner mit der Staerke 5 anwenden






Jetzt kommen die Glanzpunkte: Einfach ein oval ziehen, deselektieren und den Gaußscher anwenden. Ich habe dafuer die Werte 5-8 benutzt, spielt halt ein wenig herum ^^ Den Glanzpunkt, der ein Fenster sein soll, hab ich mit dem Auswahlrechteck erstellt und dann mit der Auswahlellipse die Rundungen ausgeschnitten.






Wenn ihr genug Glanzpunkte habt, alles, bis auf die Hintergrundfarbe auf eine Ebene kopieren (oberste Ebene anklicken/strg +e) Dann noch einmal auf die komplette Blase den Gaußscher mit der Staerke 1 anwenden, damit die kontur nicht so scharf wirkt.

Um der Blase noch etwas schwung zu verleihen, koennt ihr noch den Filter "Verfluessigen" anwenden. Die Groesse des Verfluessigen-Tools sollte 300 betragen.

Mein ergebnis ist zwar ned das tollste, aber ihr koennt es ja ausbessern ^^











gruss, santos


----------



## caesar (11. April 2003)

sieht wirklich sehr geil aus, deine luftblase [*staun*]

bist da selber draufgekommen oder hast dich an einem tut bedient?

/caesar_


----------



## santos2k3 (11. April 2003)

klar ist da irgendwie irgendwas von nem tutorial drinne, was ich irgendwann mal gemacht habe  genau... hab mal eine chromkugel in nem tut gemacht, die AEHNLICHE ansaetze hatte, z.b. das mit den Glanzpunkten. Und da Tomsch auch ein Beispiel gezeigt hat, war es ein Kinderspiel das nachzumachen ^^
Aber dann bin ich ja beruhigt, wenn das Tut verstaendlich ist..

gruss, santos

ps: ich hab aber nix aus anderen tuts da rein gebracht, noch irgendwelche grafiken benutzt oder oder 
also schon selber gemacht!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. April 2003)

Hi Santos,

darf ich dein Tutorial in unsere Photoshop-Tutorials kopieren?

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## santos2k3 (11. April 2003)

Es wuerde mich ehren 

gruss, santos


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. April 2003)

Done 
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials75948.html

Und danke an dieser Stelle für deine Mühe.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## caesar (11. April 2003)

@lightbox
hoffe du schmückst dich da nicht mit fremden federn.
hab mir das tutorial angesehen und musste feststellen, dass dein name unter autor steht...

wäre sicher fairer wenn da der name von santos stehen würde!!!

meint
/caesar_


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von caesar _
> *@lightbox
> hoffe du schmückst dich da nicht mit fremden federn.
> hab mir das tutorial angesehen und musste feststellen, dass dein name unter autor steht...
> ...



Der Name von Santos steht deutlich lesbar unter dem Tutorial, inklusive eines herzlichen Dankes.
Glaub mir, ich hab es nicht nötig, mich mit fremden Federn zu schmücken. 
Wenn es so wäre, dann hätte ich das in 5 Minuten nachgebaut und ganz ohne seinen Namen da reingestopft. Aber für mich gilt: "Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt."
Ich hoffe, dass das nun klar ist. 

Wenn wir intern beschliessen, dass Santos Schreibrechte für die Tutorials-Sektion bekommen soll, dann kann er es SEHR GERNE selber posten und ich lösche "meine" Kopie sofort raus.

Gruß
lightbox

PS: Ich hab die Quellenangabe jetzt auch nochmal zusätzlich an den Anfang des Tuts geschrieben. Ich hoffe, dass es nun noch deutlicher wird. Mehr kann ich im Augenblick nicht machen, sorry. Bin eben kein Administrator, der Rechte verteilen kann.


----------



## caesar (11. April 2003)

wenn ich schreibe "ich hoffe du schmückst dich nicht...", heisst das nicht "du schmückst dich mit...".

mein gott, wir sind alle nur menschen und es hätte sich ja ein kleiner fehler einschleichen können.
ich wusste auch nicht, dass es moderatoren nicht möglich ist, den autor anzugeben...

auch nicht hab ich deine kompetenz in frage gestellt. 

nix für ungut
/caesar_


----------



## santos2k3 (11. April 2003)

muss dazu noch sagen, dass es mich nicht stoert, wer da jetzt steht  hauptsache es findet verwendung ^^

gruss, santos


----------



## Mythos007 (11. April 2003)

Vielen Dank !


----------



## Dirk von Lowtzow (14. April 2003)

Okay, thx! Ich hab jetzt meine erste Blase hingekriegt *stolzsei*
Aber wie mach ich so ne Seifenblase, wie Mythos sie gepostet hat?

PS: im Anhang is meine erste Blase 
/e: sie is zu groß!


----------



## 3DMaxler (14. April 2003)

noch ne kleine anmerkung... probiert mal mit dem endergebnis folgendes aus.

Filter->Verzerrungsfilter->Schwingungen->

Typ: Sinus
generatoren: 20
10 - 120
5 - 35
100 - 100

deckkraft der ebene auf 80%

hf


----------



## Suchfunktion (14. April 2003)

*wow...*

wow, leute, ein fall für die X-Akten... die ist ein 'Tutorial -> Offtopic -> Tutorial'-Thread hier, wie es im Buche steht... mit ein wenig abwechslung... nich schlecht, wie ihr es elegant zu einem offtopic machtet, zeitweise, aber dann wieder elegant zum Tutorial übergleitet... nich schlecht, nich schlecht...

Achja:
Klasse tutorial... vielen vielen Dank...
wer erstmal mein 'O² can't do'-Fake weitermachen... das hatte noch gefehlt... danke schön 

ciao


----------



## Kapone (23. August 2003)

*Zu der Luftblase von santos2k3*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe dein Toturial mehrmals versucht. aber irgentwie will das nicht ganz so
klappen wie das bei dir aussieht.  

Ich bin noch neu in der PhotoshopWelt. und weis daher nicht was ein Verlaufswerkzeug ist, beziehungsweise wo ich es finde  .
Ich würde außerdem gerne wissen, wie man bei einem makierten Symbol den Inhalt löscht und wie du die Blase zum schluss diese form verpasst hast.

Ich weis das sind viele Fragen, aber ich möchte mich doch so gerne weiterbilden . 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## Precog (23. August 2003)

*Re: Zu der Luftblase von santos2k3*



> _Original geschrieben von Kapone _
> *Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe dein Toturial mehrmals versucht. aber irgentwie will das nicht ganz so
> ...


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. August 2003)

Die Luftblase kannst du dann noch per Filter -> Verflüssigen verformen.
Bei Photoshop6 findet man das unter Bild -> Verflüssigen (wenn ich mich richtig entsinne).


----------



## Kapone (23. August 2003)

*danke*

Hallo zusammen,

genau diese Infos habe ich gebraucht  .
Vielen dank.

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Kapone (23. August 2003)

*zufrüh gefreut*

Hallo zusammen,

leider bin ich immer noch nicht fähig diese Blase zu erstellen.
Wenn ich Radialverlauf anwende kommt eine Meldund, dass ich diese Ebene nich bearbeiten könnte. Ich habe wirklich alles gemacht wie im Toturial erklärt.
wenn ich dann versuche den Oval in den weißen Kreis zu machen öffnet sich eine neue Ebene in der sich der Oval befindet. Drücke ich dann "Entf" is der ganze Oval weg. Wenn ich ihn vorher makiere is der Inhalt raus aber das Weiß sieht man noch.
Habe ich was falsch gemacht oder nur falsch verstanden?

Könnte es daran liegen, dass ich Photoshop6 habe?
Ich werde es auf jeden Fall weiter versuchen, whäre aber für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Schönen abend noch


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. August 2003)

Erstmal solltest du nicht das Ellipse-Werkzeug nehmen sondern die Auswahlellipse.
Damit ist das andere Problem eigentlich auch gleich gelöst


----------



## Kapone (24. August 2003)

*Was ist eine Auswahl elipse?*

Hallo zusammen,

Wo finde ich denn die Auswahlelipse?

schönen abend noch


----------



## Kapone (24. August 2003)

*Endlich*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mich überall ins Forum geposted um wirklich alles zu wissen. 
Das ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen!
Ich möchte euch allen für die Geduld, die ihr aufgewended habt bedanken.

Das einzige was ich noch nicht kann ist die verformung der Blase, wobei ich weis wie es geht aber es nicht hinbekomme. Sieht dann aus wie n Schluk Wasser in einer Kurwe.   
Fehlt mir einfach das gefühl für.

Schönen Tag noch.


----------

